# Unerklärliche Schmerzen im rechten Rippenbogen???



## pacechris (11. Februar 2018)

*Hallo!

Hier meine kleine Leidensgeschichte der letzten Wochen, vielleicht gibt es unter euch jemanden der was ähnliches erlebt hat und die Ursache dafür kennt und mir mit einem guten Tipp weiterhelfen kann *


ende November letzten Jahres bekam ich schmerzen im rechten Rippenbogen.
Die beschwerden steigerten sich langsam über ein paar Tage und wurden dann so heftig das meine Freundin mich Nachst ins Krankenhaus fahren musste.
Fühlte sich an wie Messerstiche so anfallartig, denke die stärksten Schmerzen die ich bis jetzt hatte.

Nachdem dann im Kh alles untersucht wurde (Rötgen der Lunge, Ultraschall, Blutbild und Urin) war die Diagnose eventuelle eine Intercostalneuralgie. Reizung der Zwischenrippennerven, hab ich noch nie was davon gehört.
Verdacht auf Nierenstein/ mit Abgang stand auch noch im Raum,der Ultraschall konnte das nicht bestätigen, und Blutbild war auch ok bis auf minimal Blut im Urin, aber noch nicht sooo auffällig.
Nachdem ich ca, 3h im Krankenhaus war wurde es langsam besser die Attacken waren nicht mehr so stark und auch nicht mehr so häufig.

Am nächste Tagen fuhr ich zu meinem Hausarzt, die Schmerzen war noch da aber es war nicht mehr so schlimm das man sich zu boden werfen muss bei einer Attacke.
Dort wurde wieder ein ausführlicher Ultraschall gemacht, dabei zeigte sich ein ganz kleiner Blutschwamm an der Leber der normal keine Beschwerden macht.
Verschrieben wurd ein Schmerzmittel, und auch der verdacht auf Nierenstein geäußert. Die Symtome passen nur nicht zu 100%.


Dann war nach einer Woche wieder soweit alles ok, es bliebt ein seltsames gefühl in dem bereich.

Am 15.1 war ich dann zur einer Osteopathie, war ich noch nie, wollte der sache mal eine Chance geben.
Dort wurde das Zwerchfell als Ursache genannt, aber jetzt sei alles wieder ok.....Ehrlich gesagt war die "Behandlung" schon etwas seltsam........


Am 26.1 ging es wieder los, abends mit leichtem Schmerzen die sich steigernt, und morgens wieder kolikartige Rippenschmerzen auf der rechten Seite, zum Glück nicht so heftig wie vor ein paar Wochen, aber schon so das es Wochende nur zum auf der Couch liegen gut war. 

Unterschied zum ersten mal war das es nicht ganz so extrem wurde und ich es auch konnte vermeiden in dem ich ganz aufrecht blieb beim sitzten oder gehen.
Nach vorne beugen, besonders zur rechten Seite wurde gleich bestraft.

Bei meinem Doc wurde wieder Ulltraschall gemacht, alles Top.
Blutwerte TOP!
Allergings im Urin wieder minmal Blut.


Am 22.2 geht es deshalb zum Urologen um die Nieren genauer zu untersuchen, Rötgen usw.

Mein Doc weiß sonst nicht weiter was es sein könnte.



Das rot ist der Rippenbogen, und der Schmerz ging gefühlt von der 4 also der 7. Rippe aus.
Hab auch jetzt ein seltsames gefühl dort, und ab und zu schmerztes leicht.


----------



## Stoni (11. Februar 2018)

....schon mal nach Gallensteinen geguckt?

Nierenkolik ist immer mit Schmerzen der Harnleiter (da bleibt der Stein dann hängen) im unteren Bauchbereich (so Höhe Blinddarm) verbunden, das passt wohl eher nicht.

http://www.t-online.de/gesundheit/k...lenkolik-usachen-symptome-und-vorbeugung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (11. Februar 2018)

Stoni schrieb:


> ....schon mal nach Gallensteinen geguckt?
> 
> Nierenkolik ist immer mit Schmerzen der Harnleiter (da bleibt der Stein dann hängen) im unteren Bauchbereich (so Höhe Blinddarm) verbunden, das passt wohl eher nicht.
> 
> http://www.t-online.de/gesundheit/k...lenkolik-usachen-symptome-und-vorbeugung.html



Gallensteinen sieht man im Ultraschall, der wurde jetzt schon 3x von 3x verschiedenen Ärtzen gemacht in den letzten Wochen.
Aber eine Gallenkolik würde fast eher passen als Nierenkoliken, weil die schmerzen wieder weniger werden "von selbst"......wurde aber ausgeschlossen


----------



## Stoni (11. Februar 2018)

DAS würde ich aber nicht so schnell ausschliessen.......lass da man nochmals suchen!


----------



## arno¹ (11. Februar 2018)

kann auch ein brustwirbelsäulensyndrom, oder bws blockade sein 
https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/wirbelblockade/

und oder probleme mit bandscheiben (intraspongiöse Hernie)
http://profschneider.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63&Itemid=72

ich glaube, da braucht man einen orthopäden, der einen zum mrt überweist

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Gallensteinen sieht man im Ultraschall, der wurde jetzt schon 3x von 3x verschiedenen Ärtzen gemacht in den letzten Wochen.
> Aber eine Gallenkolik würde fast eher passen als Nierenkoliken, weil die schmerzen wieder weniger werden "von selbst"......wurde aber ausgeschlossen



Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das man die nicht immer aufm ultraschall sieht. zumal gibts auch so einer Art Grieß in der Galle ( wohl vorstufe von Steinen ) die auch heftige Beschwerden auslösen können. Bei mir wurde damals endosono und mrt gemacht. Steine hat man keine mehr gefunden. Diagnose war dann eventuell abgegangener Stein oder halt beschwerden durch den Griess. Bei mir waren die schmerzen aber mehr zentral. Galle kann aber auch in die Rippenbögen oder Rücken ausstrahlen. Damit sollte man nicht spassen das kann weitreichende Folgen haben. Verstopfung des Gallenweges kann u.u. zu Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung führen. Bei mir ging es z.B. mit ner Leberentzündung einher, hat lange gedauert bis ich da wieder richtig fit nach war.
Vom Schmerzniveau war das auf einer Skala von 0-10 eine ganz klare 11 ! Die Nachtschwester hatte gesagt sie würde lieber nochmal ein Kind bekommen statt einem Gallenkolik


----------



## arno¹ (11. Februar 2018)

galle oder niere ist zu tief für schmerzen im rippenbogen

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## bobo2606 (11. Februar 2018)

Bockade der Rippengelenke.....
Hätte allerdings der Ostheopath, wenn er gut ist, erkennen müssen....


----------



## arno¹ (11. Februar 2018)

sehe ich auch so.

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Apnea (11. Februar 2018)

Meine Mutter hatte vor kurzem eine Blockade der Rippengelenke. Zuerst dachte sie, sie hätte sich eine Rippe gebrochen (Osteoporose liegt vor). Allerdings waren die Schmerzen zu heftig dafür, wie sie meinte, so daß wir einen Notarzt gerufen haben. Die Diagnose kam dann auch prompt nach Röntgen und CT. 
Sie dachte zuerst schon, sie würde sich anstellen, aber vom Schmerzlevel her kann das wohl so übel sein, daß einige Patienten dann Todesängste verspüren.


----------



## pacechris (12. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das man die nicht immer aufm ultraschall sieht. zumal gibts auch so einer Art Grieß in der Galle ( wohl vorstufe von Steinen ) die auch heftige Beschwerden auslösen können. Bei mir wurde damals endosono und mrt gemacht. Steine hat man keine mehr gefunden. Diagnose war dann eventuell abgegangener Stein oder halt beschwerden durch den Griess. Bei mir waren die schmerzen aber mehr zentral. Galle kann aber auch in die Rippenbögen oder Rücken ausstrahlen. Damit sollte man nicht spassen das kann weitreichende Folgen haben. Verstopfung des Gallenweges kann u.u. zu Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung führen. Bei mir ging es z.B. mit ner Leberentzündung einher, hat lange gedauert bis ich da wieder richtig fit nach war.
> Vom Schmerzniveau war das auf einer Skala von 0-10 eine ganz klare 11 ! Die Nachtschwester hatte gesagt sie würde lieber nochmal ein Kind bekommen statt einem Gallenkolik



Wie war denn der verlauf der Schmerzen, auch ein kommen und gehen mit längerem Abstand dazwischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2018)

Das hatte ich zeimal an zwei tagen mit einem tag Pause dazwischen.
Erstes mal hats Nachts gegen halb zwölf angefangen. Bin ich vor Schmerzen wach geworden.
Der Schmerzz ging dann so weit das ich nur noch auf dem Boden lag, zwischnzeitlich ist es mal etwas weniger geworden aber immer noch auf sehr hohem Niveau. Im Kranknehaus hab ich dann eine Schmerzmittelinfusion bekommen dann wars auszuhalten. Hat so ca.2 Std angehalten
Nach Ultraschall und Magenspiegelung wieder raus, ausser dem Griess nix zu sehen
Zwei Tage später wieder das gleiche, Nachts wach geworden ab ins Krankenhaus wieder Infusion. 
Am nächsten Tag haben die mich dann auch links gezogen, Ultraschall, Endosono, MRT und Blutuntersuchung auf irgendwelche exotischen Viren da ich auch in nem Klärwerk tätig bin. Alles mehr oder weniger ohne Diagnose.
Der Prof.meinte dann sie wollen die Galle rausholen. Ich daraufhin ob es denn 100% sein könnte das es von der Galle kommt.
Er daraufhin nicht 1000&% aber sehr wahrscheinlich, daraufhin hab ich entschieden das die erstmal drin bleibt so lange es nicht 100% bestätigt ist. Seither (ca. 1,5 Jahre ) keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Ernähre mich seit Anfang des Jahres auch wieder entsprechend ( fettarm ) 
a ich Weihnachten hin und wieder wieder ein leichtes ziepen hatte Nachts.Denke mir die hatte durch den fettigen Weihnachtsfrass einiges zu tun.


----------



## --- (12. Februar 2018)

Wenn man Blut im Urin hat dann stimmt definitiv etwas nicht. Also ich würde mich als allerstes genau um diese Sache kümmern und dann weiterschauen.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte auch 3x mal Schmerzen, so einen Tag lang, im Abstand von einigen Wochen, fühlten sich an wie starke Magenkrämpfe.
Die Hausärztin konnte nichts finden. Bei dritten mal hielten die Schmerzen länger an und ich bekam eine Gelbsucht.
Sofortige Einweisung ins Krankenhaus. Dort konnte man mit Ultraschall und Röntgen nichts finden und die Schmerzen gingen auch wieder weg. Da die Sache klar war wurden keine weiteren Untersuchungen gemacht.

Der Arzt erklärte mir das mit dem Gallengries und das dieser den Gallenabfluss zum Darm hin verstopfen kann, was bei mir der Fall war.
Die Gallenflüssigkeit staut sich zurück in die Leber, wo die Galle wieder abgebaut werden muss, daher dann die Gelbsucht.

Obwohl es nicht unbedingt nötig war, habe ich mir die Gallenblase entfernen lassen. Ich hatte keinen Bock die Schmerzen eventl. ein paar Wochen später wieder zu bekommen. Ganz zu schweigen von einer Gelbsucht.
In der Gallenblase wurden keinerlei Steine etc. gefunden.
Seit ein paar Jahren bin ich nun Beschwerdefrei.


----------



## pacechris (22. Februar 2018)

....


----------



## pacechris (22. Februar 2018)

War heute beim Urologen,er glaubt nicht das meine Probleme was mit Nierenstein zu tun haben, sondern eher von der Wirbelsäule kommen 


Beim aufzählen der möglichen Ursachen für das Blut im Urin ist mir ganz anders geworden ........mal abwarten.


----------



## arno¹ (1. März 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> War heute beim Urologen,er glaubt nicht das meine Probleme was mit Nierenstein zu tun haben, sondern eher von der Wirbelsäule kommen



wieso? hast du da mehr infos zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (6. März 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wieso? hast du da mehr infos zu?



Genaues weis ich da leider auch nicht, mein Urologe sagte nur das er schon solche Probleme gehabt hätte die auch von der Wirbelsäule kamen.
Nächste Woche hab ich eine Ct mit kontrastmittel, dann kann man Nieren/Gallenstein schon mal sicher ausschließen.....

Werde als nächste dann einen Orthopäden aufsuchen, mal schauen was der dazu meint.


----------



## Jannikiz (11. November 2020)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem und keiner kann mir irgendwie helfen.
Am.26.6.20 hatte ich eine Nierenteilreaktion da ein Tumor in mir schlief. 4.5 cm bösartige Masse.
Die OP lief gut nach fast sechs Tagen im KH durfte ich nach Hause. 
Drei Monate nach der OP stellte man bei der Routine Untersuchung fest das die ander Niere staut. Somit wieder op. Harnleiter Schiene rein 2 Wochen später wieder raus.
Am Tag der Entfernung lag ich abends wieder im KH da ich Nierenkoliken bekam.
Harnleiter Zugeschwollen.
Am nächsten Tag durfte ich gehen und mich vorstellen beim Urologen.
Urin war o.B Druck in der Niere wird weniger hieß es.
Das passierte dann auch nach ca einer Woche und doch habe ich schmerzen ganz besonders unter den rechten Rippen unterm zum Bauch hin. Es ist total unangenehm wenn ich da rein drücke viel Bewegung habe. Die Flanke schmerzt auch ab und an auf der Seite. Diese schmerzen hatte ich vor der Harnleiter OP schon und nun wieder.
Der Urologe meint soweit ist alles OK morgen muss ich zum Hausarzt. Trotzdem weiß ich das ich morgen keine Antwort bekommen werde was es denn nun ist.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben


----------



## kanesa221 (4. September 2021)

Hi! Gibt es denn mittlerweile eine Diagnose? Das Krankheitsbild ist bei mir exakt genauso. Aber ich suche seit Ewigkeiten nach einer Diagnose.


----------



## kanesa221 (4. September 2021)

Hi gibt es mittlerweile eine Diagnose? Mein Krankheitsbild ist genau gleich. Die Suche scheint unendlich, eine Diagnose gab es bisher nicht. LG


----------



## pacechris (4. September 2021)

Ein wirklich diagnose würde ich nicht sagen, mehr ein eingrenzen der Ursache was zu dem Problem führte 🙄
Bei mir kam es wohl nach einer bestimmten Stabilisationsübung, eventuell auch in Zusammenhang mit einem Sturz etwas zurücklag das in einer Interkostalneuralgie endet.

Das hab ich mir selbst zusamnengereimt.
Bin froh das ich es los bin, brauche ich nie wieder 🙈


----------

